# "Caffeine may hamper fertility in women by relaxing the muscles of the fallopian tube



## sarahincanada

"Caffeine may hamper fertility in women by relaxing the muscles of the fallopian tube, which brings the eggs from the ovaries to the womb."

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43182053...womens_health/

I drink about 5 teas a day, they are weak but that might be too much. I also have coke when Im at a restaurant 1-2 times per week. Might be worth cutting out right after ovulation when the egg is travelling.

what do you guys think?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am on the fence on this one. My doc told me that caffeine in moderation was fine; he said the only evidence that was concrete is that it might hinder the baby sleeping in the 3rd trimester. Then I read something & second guess it, lol. I'm always looking for something new to try.

Here's my formula, I drink my coffee (2cups) in the morning and switch to decaf after lunch. If I am out & want a coke, I drink it. I work on the law of averages, just like eating. It's what one does over time that counts, not an extra soda in a day, lol.


----------



## Natsby

I only drink redbush tea, but now i prefer it so that is no hard ship. But I haven´t got pregnant faster as a result. When I wasn´t worried or stressing I got pregnant 1st attempt, second time took me 7 months and this time round I am on 9th cycle. SO we can change all sorts of things and maybe they would help, but not if they stress you out in doing so. That´s my guess anyway.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> I only drink redbush tea, but now i prefer it so that is no hard ship. But I haven´t got pregnant faster as a result. When I wasn´t worried or stressing I got pregnant 1st attempt, second time took me 7 months and this time round I am on 9th cycle. SO we can change all sorts of things and maybe they would help, but not if they stress you out in doing so. That´s my guess anyway.

I think you have found the answer! Lol. It all works differently for each of us and we all stress about different matters. I am trying to relax about it. But it's so damn hard!


----------



## sarahincanada

yep so true natsby. I dont feel stressed about it myself apart from in the last week of the 2WW, then I get a bit anxious but by then the deed would be done. but just incase I am internally stressed and not realizing it I am taking july and august off, no monitoring or anything!

this fallopian tube thing is a fairly recent study, so thought there might be something to it for those have infertility troubles. Of course there are women who live on cigarettes, booze and coffee that get pregnant every day, but those having troubles could perhaps look at their caffeine intake right after ovulation.


----------



## readyformore

I drink about 2 cokes/day. Honestly, I take great pleasure in my sweetened caffeinated beverages, lol.

I can't imagine ttc (and failing) for these past 11 cycles, and giving up on coke too. I've got to do something to get me through the day, kwim?


----------



## Natsby

yes for sure, I try not to do anything harmful to excess, I did cut out all caffeine and alcohol for the whole seven months last time, well six then I had a break and fell pregnant. Now I do everything but in very moderate doses. I think there are so many harmful things in our everyday lives, plastic food container and water bottles, pesticides and preservatives etc there are probably many things affecting our fertility that we would never think of changing. For example did you know you shouldn´t eat peas? Apparently they contain a strong contraceptive. Good excuse to feed them to teenagers if you have them, but don´t touch them yourself.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> I drink about 2 cokes/day. Honestly, I take great pleasure in my sweetened caffeinated beverages, lol.
> 
> I can't imagine ttc (and failing) for these past 11 cycles, and giving up on coke too. I've got to do something to get me through the day, kwim?

And I have never met a Starbucks I didn't like, lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> I drink about 2 cokes/day. Honestly, I take great pleasure in my sweetened caffeinated beverages, lol.
> 
> I can't imagine ttc (and failing) for these past 11 cycles, and giving up on coke too. I've got to do something to get me through the day, kwim?

but what if that was what was stopping you getting pregnant, would you stop? you would only have to stop for say the week after ovulation, while the egg is travelling through the tube. of course we dont know what could be causing us to not get pregnant, and Im not one to try lots of things like people on here do, but thought this was an interesting study.

I would find it very hard to give up my teas, but I might try incase its having an effect. Who knows, but this study is very specific so might have something to it.

I LOVE coke, its like a drug to me, but its soo bad for you!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> yes for sure, I try not to do anything harmful to excess, I did cut out all caffeine and alcohol for the whole seven months last time, well six then I had a break and fell pregnant. Now I do everything but in very moderate doses. I think there are so many harmful things in our everyday lives, plastic food container and water bottles, pesticides and preservatives etc there are probably many things affecting our fertility that we would never think of changing. For example did you know you shouldn´t eat peas? Apparently they contain a strong contraceptive. Good excuse to feed them to teenagers if you have them, but don´t touch them yourself.

luckily I dont like peas!! never heard of that one though, interesting.

I agree, cutting out everything completely probably does not work at all, too stressful.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> yes for sure, I try not to do anything harmful to excess, I did cut out all caffeine and alcohol for the whole seven months last time, well six then I had a break and fell pregnant. Now I do everything but in very moderate doses. I think there are so many harmful things in our everyday lives, plastic food container and water bottles, pesticides and preservatives etc there are probably many things affecting our fertility that we would never think of changing. For example did you know you shouldn´t eat peas? Apparently they contain a strong contraceptive. Good excuse to feed them to teenagers if you have them, but don´t touch them yourself.

Peas? Goodness, never heard it and they're one of my favorite veggies. Lol.


----------



## Seity

I'd say only in excess. I have always had 1-2 cups of caffeine a day and I got pregnant no problems.


----------



## cebethel

I don' t drink tea or coffee.........I like soda tho, gotta have my daily dew! :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Oh noooooo......peas??? Awww man, I love peas :dohh:


----------



## Garnet

Well I cut out caffinated coffee in the morning. I am drinking decaf in the morning. I'm desperate for one of those frozen fraps though..


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Well I cut out caffinated coffee in the morning. I am drinking decaf in the morning. I'm desperate for one of those frozen fraps though..

Starbucks makes them in decaf if you ask! Trust me, I'm a recovering 2 a day addict. They actually taste better in decaf, lol.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I drink about 2 cokes/day. Honestly, I take great pleasure in my sweetened caffeinated beverages, lol.
> 
> I can't imagine ttc (and failing) for these past 11 cycles, and giving up on coke too. I've got to do something to get me through the day, kwim?
> 
> but what if that was what was stopping you getting pregnant, would you stop?
> 
> 
> You know, I just really don't believe that 1-2 cans of coke/day is going to be a cause for infertility (although, that may be just a coping mechanism.). I also don't believe that prenatal vitamins will make you pregnant either, but some people do.
> 
> I did struggle with infertility with my first, but not my second or third. And my caffeine intake hasn't changed during all of that time.
> 
> Everything in moderation, right?Click to expand...


----------



## Lyvid

Natsby said:


> For example did you know you shouldn´t eat peas? Apparently they contain a strong contraceptive. Good excuse to feed them to teenagers if you have them, but don´t touch them yourself.

I just read that about peas last weekend and it's the one veggie DH and I both love so we eat peas easily every other night. We've decided not to eat them for a while. If it's a simple change like this that won't hurt us (might do us some good to eat some other veggies more often!!) DH and I are both willing to do it. I really should quit caffeine anyway as I have cystic breasts and the more caffeine I have the more they flare up each month. This may be just the incentive I need for that!


----------



## velo

Caffeine is not supposed to be good any time in the cycle for conception. Most studies show moderation is okay. But still to be safe I have cut out coffee. Not sure if the reduced risk is cancelled out by increased crankiness... :) I'll still have some caffeine in the form of chocolate and green tea. Do you drink green tea or black tea? Tea still has much less caffeine than coffee, but maybe cut back a few tea if you can?

But the book I read recently The Fertility Diet - based on a nurses study of 30,000 women showed that soda was the WORST thing you could have when TTC, worse than coffee and worse than alcohol even! It does not matter if its caffeinated or not or if its diet or not. Aspartame is terrible for TTC, and with the rest of soda I think its the acidity and the concentration of sugar. 

I wouldn't worry about having a soda here and there but certainly would cut out having a daily soda if you are TTC and are not successful, sure millions of women still get pregnant while drinking soda but if it makes it take twice as long, is it worth it?


----------



## cebethel

Thats it, I'm giving up soda. Heaven help DH as he will have to deal with my moods........lol

I'm fully willing to give it up if it helps in some way to get my BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I cut out all caffeine and so did my DH. It wasn't easy.....I loooooooove coffee and colas....


----------



## Natsby

Come to think of it, I have made OH cut out coffee as it is bad for the swimmers, can´t get him to stop smoking though! Nothing seems to work on that front.


----------



## Desperado167

I don't drink coffee or coke,but have tea as it's my comfort wen I am stressed,dh drinks about a litre of coke and has just swapped it to coke zero,I wish we cud both give them up,:dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> I don't drink coffee or coke,but have tea as it's my comfort wen I am stressed,dh drinks about a litre of coke and has just swapped it to coke zero,I wish we cud both give them up,:dohh:

honestly I wouldnt have him drink coke zero if theres aspertame in it. thats the worst chemical for your body, I think its better to drink real coke than that. Im not sure how caffeine/sugar it effects men in TTCing.

velo I drink black tea with milk and sugar :blush: but the tea part is very weak so thats good. I dont like any green or herbal teas. I am definitely going to cut down.

I only drink coke when Im in restaurants, but going to cut down that too. i know its so bad for you (wayyyy too much sugar) but I just looooove it. I dont drink alcohol so thats always been my drink. I am definitely going to cut down though, its an added incentive when I know its bad for me anyway! would also help in weight loss!

the way I look at it is that I will be cutting down and/or giving up for pregnancy so may be worth cutting down after ovulation each month, just incase theres something to this study. of course I respect anyone who doesnt agree, it can drive you crazy all the info out there about what to do and what not to do!!


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Come to think of it, I have made OH cut out coffee as it is bad for the swimmers, can´t get him to stop smoking though! Nothing seems to work on that front.

Has he tried Ecigs?


----------



## Natsby

Indigo77 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I have made OH cut out coffee as it is bad for the swimmers, can´t get him to stop smoking though! Nothing seems to work on that front.
> 
> Has he tried Ecigs?Click to expand...

no, I haven´t heard of them so I´ll google it. But he smokes rollys and I think part of it is the ritual of rolling them too. He is down to about 10 a day but I´d love it to go lower.
Sarah I agree it isn´t much to ask of oneself to leave to leave something out during the tww, I do that with a few things, eg going through this awful infection without taking the meds prescribed "just in case" I wish we could know for sure earlier and then we would only have to be careful for a little while not 2 weeks. I´d like to redesign the female body with a light that came on when you where pregnant, ideally straight after sex!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I am on the fence on this one. My doc told me that caffeine in moderation was fine; he said the only evidence that was concrete is that it might hinder the baby sleeping in the 3rd trimester. Then I read something & second guess it, lol. I'm always looking for something new to try.
> 
> Here's my formula, I drink my coffee (2cups) in the morning and switch to decaf after lunch. If I am out & want a coke, I drink it. I work on the law of averages, just like eating. It's what one does over time that counts, not an extra soda in a day, lol.

This is exactly what I do, I have 2 nice proper coffees with breakfast, then that's me set for the rest of the day (if I don't have them I can be a bit on the grumpy side!). If I want a coffee later in the day it's a decaf.

A couple of times a week when I fancy it I have a lovely frosty can of Coke, the real thing, never ever ever diet bleurgh. 

Rest of the time I drink water, tap water LOL I'm waiting for an article coming out that says drinking water and breathing oxygen can also affect fertility :dohh:


----------



## Wendyk07

Think if i gave up caffine there would be no :sex: in this house coz i would be such a bitch and DH wouldnt be staying well clear. I need my coffee. I switched to decaf when i was pg and breastfeeding but still had full fat coke. As soon as my son was weaned my first stop was starbucks. I think everything in moderation is fine. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## lisap2008

I dont believe all the talk about caffeine causing infertility because we conceived last october when I was drinking tons of strong coffee ( we were on a TTC break at the time). I also lost weight that month. but I m/c a week later I do worry that it contributed to my M/C so I have now stopped drinking it.


----------



## Indigo77

love your avatar....is that your kitty?


----------



## velo

lisap2008 said:


> I dont believe all the talk about caffeine causing infertility because we conceived last october when I was drinking tons of strong coffee ( we were on a TTC break at the time). I also lost weight that month. but I m/c a week later I do worry that it contributed to my M/C so I have now stopped drinking it.

Every body is different! For some caffeine may cause infertility while not for others. But not drinking coffee won't hurt you (well after the initial withdrawal from it!)


----------



## Indigo77

Velo...we all know you secretly smoke a pack a day...:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant-woman-smoking.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sarahincanada

lisap2008 said:


> I dont believe all the talk about caffeine causing infertility because we conceived last october when I was drinking tons of strong coffee ( we were on a TTC break at the time). I also lost weight that month. but I m/c a week later I do worry that it contributed to my M/C so I have now stopped drinking it.

obviously theres lots of people who drink lots of coffee and get pregnant, but for those that are having trouble conceiving it might be worth cutting down. this study is very specific saying caffeine relaxed the muscles of the tubes so might not push the egg down, so I thought it was worth thinking about as its not just the general caffeine and ttc talk.

sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: hoping you get a sticky bean soon


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Velo...we all know you secretly smoke a pack a day...:winkwink:

LOL!!


----------



## lisap2008

Indigo77 said:


> love your avatar....is that your kitty?

No but it looks just like her!. thanks.:flower:


----------



## TiggerToo

I've gone totally herbal in the tea department (love the Wild Berry Zinger as iced tea - it's great), have ONE cup of coffee a day if I really feel I need it, and drink herbal tea during the day (you gotta try the Bengal Spice by Celestial Seasonings).

I've read less than 300 mg caffeine per day, and my NP backs that one up. That's a LOT of caffeine, though.

Apparently the worst source of caffeine is - get this - gourmet coffee. (So the military crap they sell in our cafeteria should be COMPLETELY safe - LOL.) Instant coffee has the least in it.


----------



## Grumblebea

I personally got pregnant with my last child while drinking 1 cup of coffee a day but quit while I was pregnant because it made my morning sickness much worse. After my son was born ALL I WANTED WAS A CUP OF COFFEE! Then after he was born, I drank 1 cup of Folgers half caf a day because I was nursing. I stopped nursing six weeks ago but continued to drink the cup of half caf. I also drink about 1 glass of iced tea a week. A little chocolate (I am a woman!). I never drank soda. Worked for me.


----------



## Macwooly

I used to be a real caffeine addict but over the last 5 years I've weaned myself off most caffeine :) I love coca cola but after reading this thread when it first started I've cut back even more.

I have my morning cup of tea as I don't function otherwise but I drive DH nuts as I routinely only drink half the cup. I don't drink coffee any more and I loved my expressos. I had cut my coca cola right down to one glass a day (less than half a pint) but since ovulation this cycle I've tried my hardest not to have any cola. I'm 9dpo now and only had cola on 3 days (2-3 days apart) as I've really craved it.

I don't know if caffeine will affect me but cutting it back or out all together (which is my aim) is a small price for me to pay to get my BFP :)


----------



## velo

TiggerToo said:


> I've gone totally herbal in the tea department (love the Wild Berry Zinger as iced tea - it's great), have ONE cup of coffee a day if I really feel I need it, and drink herbal tea during the day (you gotta try the Bengal Spice by Celestial Seasonings).
> 
> I've read less than 300 mg caffeine per day, and my NP backs that one up. That's a LOT of caffeine, though.
> 
> Apparently the worst source of caffeine is - get this - gourmet coffee. (So the military crap they sell in our cafeteria should be COMPLETELY safe - LOL.) Instant coffee has the least in it.

Green tea is also good for TTC. It does have some caffeine in it but not as much as black tea, but the bonus is that it is chock full of antioxidants, which can be helpful!


----------



## Macwooly

I read green tea is good for CM too :thumbup:


----------



## Redclaire

readyformore said:


> I drink about 2 cokes/day. Honestly, I take great pleasure in my sweetened caffeinated beverages, lol.
> 
> I can't imagine ttc (and failing) for these past 11 cycles, and giving up on coke too. I've got to do something to get me through the day, kwim?

exactly the same here!! defo couldn't cope without my Diet Coke for the past year!! i love the stuff but only drink about 2 bottles (500ml each) a day...unless its a AF day!! but i will cut right down around ovulation time...i've gotta get pregnant soon!!!!:wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Redclaire

velo said:


> Caffeine is not supposed to be good any time in the cycle for conception. Most studies show moderation is okay. But still to be safe I have cut out coffee. Not sure if the reduced risk is cancelled out by increased crankiness... :) I'll still have some caffeine in the form of chocolate and green tea. Do you drink green tea or black tea? Tea still has much less caffeine than coffee, but maybe cut back a few tea if you can?
> 
> But the book I read recently The Fertility Diet - based on a nurses study of 30,000 women showed that soda was the WORST thing you could have when TTC, worse than coffee and worse than alcohol even! It does not matter if its caffeinated or not or if its diet or not. Aspartame is terrible for TTC, and with the rest of soda I think its the acidity and the concentration of sugar.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about having a soda here and there but certainly would cut out having a daily soda if you are TTC and are not successful, sure millions of women still get pregnant while drinking soda but if it makes it take twice as long, is it worth it?

okay kay i'll cut it right down...and will go cold turkey from Diet coke this week...every little helps right??!! god i love my diet coke tho!! i dont drink tea , coffee, i dont smoke, i'm the perfect BMI, and only have a glass of wine when i get AF!! come on cola too!! this TTC is sh!te!! apart from the nooky:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Redclaire said:


> okay kay i'll cut it right down...and will go cold turkey from Diet coke this week...every little helps right??!! god i love my diet coke tho!! i dont drink tea , coffee, i dont smoke, i'm the perfect BMI, and only have a glass of wine when i get AF!! come on cola too!! this TTC is sh!te!! apart from the nooky:haha:

. :haha:


----------



## Lyvid

Redclaire said:


> okay kay i'll cut it right down...and will go cold turkey from Diet coke this week...every little helps right??!! god i love my diet coke tho!! i dont drink tea , coffee, i dont smoke, i'm the perfect BMI, and only have a glass of wine when i get AF!! come on cola too!! this TTC is sh!te!! apart from the nooky:haha:

:rofl: I know it!


----------

